# Our coop!



## freddao (Apr 1, 2013)

Our new coop was just finished last night! It was a family project by myself, my hubby, and our 2 boys ages 5 & 12. After looking at hundreds online, I came up with this design. Any suggestions are welcome as I am new to raising chickens!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very nice !


----------



## freddao (Apr 1, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Very nice !


Thanks! Can't wait for my babies to try it out!


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

Looks fabulous!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

another great design and well made coop. well done


----------



## freddao (Apr 1, 2013)

rob said:


> another great design and well made coop. well done


Thanks! It took a few days and some sweat but it was well worth it!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

i would put the feeder inside or in a way that wind can't blow rain into it
wet feed can be trouble
you will see what parts of it work & what changes need to be made once it's "in use"


good luck
piglett


----------



## freddao (Apr 1, 2013)

piglett said:


> i would put the feeder inside or in a way that wind can't blow rain into it
> wet feed can be trouble
> you will see what parts of it work & what changes need to be made once it's "in use"
> 
> ...


I thought about that! I also want to have a door or something to close off their entrance (for cleaning,etc)


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

If that spool is a perch, I'd change it to a 2 x 4 with the flat part up so the can cover their feet with feathers when it's cold. That perch is too small. And the ramp going in looks a little long and thin. Could be from the pic though. Otherwise, nice job. Looks easy to use, clean and it's painted real nice. How many occupants to you anticipate?


----------



## freddao (Apr 1, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> If that spool is a perch, I'd change it to a 2 x 4 with the flat part up so the can cover their feet with feathers when it's cold. That perch is too small. And the ramp going in looks a little long and thin. Could be from the pic though. Otherwise, nice job. Looks easy to use, clean and it's painted real nice. How many occupants to you anticipate?


The ramp measures about a foot wide. The photo does make it look kind of small. The whole coop measures 8x5. As far as the perch it could easily be replaced. I will have to experiment with our scrap wood. Thanks for the suggestions!

As far as the occupants go... I have 4 Dominique pullets, 4 Cornish cross, and I plan on getting 4 more chicks since the Cornish cross won't be around too long. Not sure what kind though.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

That should work out just fine. The ramp looks about 6 inches wide and 5 feet long. Lol. Good luck with it, it's a very nice build.


----------



## freddao (Apr 1, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> That should work out just fine. The ramp looks about 6 inches wide and 5 feet long. Lol. Good luck with it, it's a very nice build.


 thanks! It's really bigger than it looks!

At what age/temperature are chicks ok to come out of the brooder and go outside into the coop?


----------



## chickenboy5443 (Feb 28, 2013)

You will know when its time my chicks are a month old but got feathers quickly they are in the coop now it froze last night no problems at all they huddle up and conserve body heat


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm still waiting on full feathers on the littlest one. Then they get to sleep in the hay in the shed.


----------



## freddao (Apr 1, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> I'm still waiting on full feathers on the littlest one. Then they get to sleep in the hay in the shed.


Ok. So they need to be fully feathered at least? Here in NC the weather is still cool. Daily high around 60 and lows around 40.

Does a heat lamp need to go in with them?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't have the ability to put a heat lamp in the shed/coop. So they're staying inside until its above 40 at night. Might be a few months. Crazy Spring! At least they need to be fully feathered to keep the heat in close to their bodies. It's like a sweater under the jacket. The sweater isn't enough by itself cause you kinda need that windbreaker extra layer to make the sweater keep you warm.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

freddao said:


> Ok. So they need to be fully feathered at least? Here in NC the weather is still cool. Daily high around 60 and lows around 40.
> 
> Does a heat lamp need to go in with them?


last fall up here in new hampshire i had some chicks that were only 3 weeks old & they were out in the woodshed
i kept a heatlamp out there till they were about 8 weeks old
as they aged i would dim the light some. 
if your heatlamp doesn't dim then you could just add a less porwerful bulb.

also it depends a bunch on how many you have
a dozen or more can do a good job at keeping each other warm
just 3 or 4 will have a very hard time so they would need a little help from you

good luck
piglett


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

My 4 got very cold yesterday outside in the sunshine. It was about 45 and they couldn't do more than an hour and a half without bring under stress from the cold. They were visibly happy to be back inside under the heat light.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> My 4 got very cold yesterday outside in the sunshine. It was about 45 and they couldn't do more than an hour and a half without bring under stress from the cold. They were visibly happy to be back inside under the heat light.


any amount of wind can affect them at their young age.
also only having 4 if tough, you need a couple dozen more EV


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

It's a very nice little Coop!
( I might suggest that you also provide a larger VENT (larger than those holes)....that you can open OR close as the Weather changes. (like a door/screen-door works). Screen-covered hole...with sliding door(s)....???
They might get HOT in the Carolina HEAT mid-Summer.( at night )

_just a thought. 
_
NICE COOP ! 
-ReTIRED-


----------



## freddao (Apr 1, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> It's a very nice little Coop!
> ( I might suggest that you also provide a larger VENT (larger than those holes)....that you can open OR close as the Weather changes. (like a door/screen-door works). Screen-covered hole...with sliding door(s)....???
> They might get HOT in the Carolina HEAT mid-Summer.( at night )
> 
> ...


I think our humidity will be hard on them as well as our 100 degree days. I may have to figure out how to do just as you said!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

freddao said:


> I think our humidity will be hard on them as well as our 100 degree days. I may have to figure out how to do just as you said!


 you can add chunks of ice to their water to help cool em down


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

ReTIRED said:


> It's a very nice little Coop!
> ( I might suggest that you also provide a larger VENT (larger than those holes)....that you can open OR close as the Weather changes. (like a door/screen-door works). Screen-covered hole...with sliding door(s)....???
> They might get HOT in the Carolina HEAT mid-Summer.( at night )
> 
> ...


_when it gets above 90f i put an old fan in the coop_
_they love it & you can put it on a timer so it will only be on durring the hotest times of the day_

piglett


----------

